# Easton Hip Quiver?



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I am looking for an Easton Hip Quiver, any one know where I can get one? Magnum does not have stock.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hip quiver*

Does it have to be an Easton? You can buy cheaper brands of about the same quality...


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Yes, I want an Easton one. I currently have a Vista and also a Neet hip quiver, they work perfect but I unfortunately have that rare disease, I think they call it the big Itch

I bought one online from NAS in the meanwhile.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh no, the big itch! Glad you got one.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

*i've got the same disease!!!!!*

yo James.....we both need help????


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Hardy,

You know I have it so bad my wife doesn’t even complain about it anymore ever since I was diagnosed with it, damn i have it real bad


----------

